# I built a new PC :) for those that are into nerd porn



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Jan 2008)

after a long while, i got around to building a new machine again.














very pleased with it.

Core 2 Quad 6600 overclocked to 2.82ghz 1252mhz Fsb
3.3gb 6400 Ram
8800GTX 768mb
1.2TB hdd (70GB Raptor)
Antec 900 Case
800W psu

3dMark : 12700

As a wise man once said.. 'its like wiping your blahblahblahblah with silk..'


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (19 Jan 2008)

Niiiice... Are you running vista?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Jan 2008)

yeah, decided to give it a try.. its nothing like as bad as it was in Beta2.  i think if youve got the resources it runs like silk.. amazing.


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Jan 2008)

What games have you got in mind?  

Dave


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Jan 2008)

Im a huge Cod4 fan, already admin on a server lol it runs Cod4 at an average of 90fps, peaking at 150 on occasions.






bit of UT3,

crysis looks lovely on it too, all in extra high setting which i never even dreamed of acheiving.


----------



## nry (20 Jan 2008)

I turned off our PC's at home, only have one laptop (my wife's) and my work laptop.  Computers turned from a hobby into a job which has now removed the fun from the hobby pah!

Vista likes 1.5GB RAM, any less and it struggles.  The RC for SP1 is also doing well for me, removed all of the slowness/file copy issues I was having, much improved.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Jan 2008)

Aaaaaah crysis on extra high? That must look sweeeeet. I liked having a play on that game... Swiping a korean, with their scared faces, muhaha...

My fiance is running vista but it has random issues, like it's dodgy with usb pen drives. Once he borrwed my SD card and dunno what vista did but it made the card impossible to read! He has 2 gig of dominator ddr2 ram... Vista also randomly crashes.

Hope it works better for you


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2008)

Optimus prime called, he wants his spare parts back.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Jan 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Optimus prime called, he wants his spare parts back.



lol   

so far, vista is silky smooth.. unbelievably actually, i was a beta tester during rc1 and 2 and it was nothing like this.. but i think alot of that is the high end pc its running on.

but yeah, so far, good as gold.


----------



## nry (20 Jan 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Aaaaaah crysis on extra high? That must look sweeeeet. I liked having a play on that game... Swiping a korean, with their scared faces, muhaha...
> 
> My fiance is running vista but it has random issues, like it's dodgy with usb pen drives. Once he borrwed my SD card and dunno what vista did but it made the card impossible to read! He has 2 gig of dominator ddr2 ram... Vista also randomly crashes.
> 
> Hope it works better for you



Possibly readyboost which can use SD and USB memory (etc) as cache storage space to 'speed things up', not sure what affect this would have if you try to use the SD/USB in another PC though, shouldn't affect things.

Vista RC candidates were horrible, gave up on them, would be nice to try Vista on such a high-end PC though, only our servers at work get close to that spec!


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2008)

Thats a complete mean machine!!!!!

I want one!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (23 Jan 2008)

certainly is mate  very pleased with it so far


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2008)

Out of interest how much has It cost you to build it? 
I'm looking at building something similar maybe less high in spec, something for running renderings and photoshop etc, it's either a pc or a mac and really can't decide.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (7 Feb 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Out of interest how much has It cost you to build it?
> I'm looking at building something similar maybe less high in spec, something for running renderings and photoshop etc, it's either a pc or a mac and really can't decide.



Â£720, but I had the drives already.  Not too bad really


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2008)

Not bad not bad, I costed it at Â£500 if you get everything from America. 

Any ideas on what specs to aim for to run programs like lightwave and mya seemlessly? 
My current pc won't even run blender or autocad!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (7 Feb 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Not bad not bad, I costed it at Â£500 if you get everything from America.
> 
> Any ideas on what specs to aim for to run programs like lightwave and mya seemlessly?
> My current pc won't even run blender or autocad!



go quad core if you can, thats what theyre built for and they over clock nicely as well.


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2008)

good call, I'll keep that in mind, this will be the first hispec machine ive built I've been grafting bits onto my of the peg pc for years internally only the motherboard and usb ports are the same almost everything else I've replaced.


----------



## TDI-line (8 Feb 2008)

Nice machine Matt.


----------



## Joecoral (8 Feb 2008)

looks like a bit of a beast! i love nerd porn lol!
I've been thinking about building my own machine, but my only experience is building my shuttle SN45G which im currently using, which is a bit different to building a whole case from scratch, so im a bit dubious about doing it. would be looking to spend about Â£700 in total (not including all peripherals)


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (8 Feb 2008)

building your machine is very easy.   The only thing you need to remember when messing about inside it is static, wear an antistatic strap and theres very little that you can really do wrong.

just plan it very well, thats the name of the game. do mountains of research on what you want to go in it. there should be no time when your looking at parts where your thinking 'Ive never heard of that' 

This one was the hardest build id done, mainly trying to fit everything around the graphics card. with 4 harddrives and 2 optical drives it was a bit of a squeeze.  lots of fun though.


----------



## stevet (8 Feb 2008)

Did you stripe your hard drives?

Veeeery quick....not much redundancy though with only two (as i have)!


----------

